# ISPConfig3 FTP User an ein Unterverzeichnis binden



## Okumba (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ist es möglich bestimmte FTP User eines Kunden an Unterverzeichnisse zu binden?

Beispiel:

Haupt FTP Benutzer hat Zugriff auf /var/www/clients/client1/webX/

Der nächste FTP User soll nur Zugriff auf /var/www/clients/client1/webX/web/mynewfolder/ haben.

Danke


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2009)

Ja, Du kannst den Pfad in den Optionen des FTP Nutzers einstellen.


----------



## Okumba (22. Juni 2009)

Hi Till,

danke für die Antwort.

Als Admin geht dies tatsächlich (nicht gesehen).

Wäre es nicht sinnvoll dem Benutzer, der den FTP User anlegt, auch die Options frei zu geben? Der Benutzer kann es momanten nicht ändern.

Die UID und GID darf der Benutzer dann natürlich nicht ändern bzw. nicht ändern können und als Pfad könnte er selbiges eingeben wie im Domain redirect pfad.

Beispiel:
Als Benutzer (Kunde) beim bearbeiten des Pfades nicht: /var/www/clients/clientX/webX/web/mynewfolder/
Sondern: /web/mynewfolder/

Und gespeichert wird dann eben der absolute Pfad /var/www/clients/clientX/webX/web/mynewfolder/.

Gruß,

Okumba

P.S. Ich schlage dies nur vor, weil es in ein paar anderen AdminPanels auf diese Art und Weise gehandhabt wird. So kann der Benutzer (evlt. ein Kunde) selbst seine FTP User in bestimmte Verzeichnisse sperren. Im Moment müsste der Admin von ISPConfig3 für jeden Kunden die FTPUser Rechte des Pfades einrichten.


----------



## Till (22. Juni 2009)

Es gibt dafür bereits einen Patch im SVN. In der aktuellen Version gehte s daher nicht da der gesamte Pfad geändert werden kann, sich also ein Client damit Zugang z.b. in /etc verschaffen könnte.


----------



## Okumba (22. Juni 2009)

Na das hört sich doch super an.

D.h. ich pflege die Sachen jetzt noch als Admin und mit einem der nächsten stable releases kann es der Benutzer selbst pflegen.


----------

